# Found this is Ocean when looking for shells



## Bottle_lady (Nov 1, 2020)

Was in the Florida Keys last week, wading out about knee deep. Digging around for shells and found this bottle.  I don’t see a seam anywhere on the sides. Bottom looks like 66.  IE(?) 756. Super thick bottom. Entire bottle very heavy.  Looks like a D presses into side / bottom.  Thoughts? I’m thinking 1866 because there isn’t a seam? But having no luck what-so-ever trying to identify.


----------



## greendirt330 (Nov 1, 2020)

Looks like a Canada Dry Grapefruit that’s missing the acl label. It’s from the 1960’s and it’s machine made.


----------



## embe (Nov 1, 2020)

Cool find


----------



## Bottle_lady (Nov 2, 2020)

greendirt330 said:


> Looks like a Canada Dry Grapefruit that’s missing the acl label. It’s from the 1960’s and it’s machine made.



thanks! Will check it out.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Nov 2, 2020)

Bottle_lady said:


> Was in the Florida Keys last week, wading out about knee deep. Digging around for shells and found this bottle.  I don’t see a seam anywhere on the sides. Bottom looks like 66.  IE(?) 756. Super thick bottom. Entire bottle very heavy.  Looks like a D presses into side / bottom.  Thoughts? I’m thinking 1866 because there isn’t a seam? But having no luck what-so-ever trying to identify.


Looks like a Canada Dry Wink bottle.


----------



## bottle-bud (Nov 2, 2020)

Canada Dry used that style bottle for different flavors. I agree that it being from the mid to late 1960's


----------



## Bottle_lady (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks everyone! Pretty neat that I can even find bottles in the ocean when I’m not even looking for them. Adding it to my collection for sure.


----------

